# Paquetes desaparecidos del arbol de portage

## pizte

Hola,

El título quizás no sea demasiado explicativo, pero os cuento ahora lo que me sucede:

Gracias a la metedura de pata de libpng 1.4 mi sistema se ha vuelto un infierno, y al intentar recompilar los paquetes me reclama estos dos:

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins

Los cuales han sido ya retirados del arbol de portage. Mi pregunta es cómo puedo hacer para descubrir qué paquete los requiere, o en su defecto eliminarlo de la lista de emerge. En el fichero world no aparecen, y tampoco los tengo en ningun archivo dentro de /etc/portage. Igualmente, no tengo nada de XFCE instalado a excepción de Thunar. Haciendo un 'equery depends' dice que no hay paquetes reclamando esas dependencias.

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge --sync

revdep-rebuild   ---> para esto necesitas emerger gentoolkit

asi lo solucione yo con kde4.

el log del emerge tira esto, que no lo habia leido por otra parte:

 *Quote:*   

> LOG: postinst
> 
> Run /usr/sbin/libpng-1.4.x-update.sh at your own risk only if
> 
> revdep-rebuild or lafilefixer fails.
> ...

 

----------

## pizte

El problema no es libpng 1.4, el problema es que al hacer revdep-rebuild me pide paquetes que no existen en el arbol de portage.

----------

## gringo

 *pizte wrote:*   

> El problema no es libpng 1.4, el problema es que al hacer revdep-rebuild me pide paquetes que no existen en el arbol de portage.

 

si no están en portage y aparentemente no tienen ninguna dependencia, desinstálalos, si hay algún paquete que de verdad los necesite no te preocupes que portage debería informarte de ello.

saluetes

----------

## pizte

Y cómo los desinstalo si no existen? No puedo hacer un emerge --unmerge... :S

Perdón, creo que me he estado explicando mal hasta ahora, a lo que me refiero es que no existen esos ebuilds de xfce-mcs*

----------

## gringo

una cosa es que no existan en portage y otra cosa es que los tengas instalados. Entiendo que si revdep-rebuild te pide esos paquetes es o bien porque los tienes instalados directamente por ti ( que no debe ser el caso porque estarían en world) o bien porque son dependencia de otro paquete. Si ambas cosas están descartadas, que es lo que parece, seguramente sean paquetes residuales que no pintan nada.

Has probao con hacer un emerge -Ca xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins ??

saluetes

----------

## pizte

Vaya, no, no había probado eso, y ha funcionado. Muchas gracias, me lo anoto para próxima vez  :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------

